# Fixing Lesko's Stupid



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Guys who use a 1900 box and three collars for two bx cables and one romex cable is stupid. Guys who bury said box is stupid. Guy who buries a 4x 10" junction box w/ screwed up three way splices are stupid. Get the picture Lesko?


 Now that is some damm good workmanship..:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I thought Peter's last name started with a "D". :001_huh:


----------



## Mike S. (Jan 18, 2011)

Honestly, I don't see a problem. Concealing junction boxes is a design and convenience issue, not a safety issue, therefore it shouldn't be against code. The 2 extension rings simply give more space, nothing wrong with that. As for the grounding conductor coming out of the box, I would make sure that it is pushed in and properly bonded, then this installation will be 100%.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Mike S. said:


> Honestly, I don't see a problem. Concealing junction boxes is a design and convenience issue, not a safety issue, therefore it shouldn't be against code. The 2 extension rings simply give more space, nothing wrong with that. As for the grounding conductor coming out of the box, I would make sure that it is pushed in and properly bonded, then this installation will be 100%.


I thought you were going to behave yourself.. :no:


----------



## Mike S. (Jan 18, 2011)

B4T said:


> I thought you were going to behave yourself.. :no:


I am giving an honest opinion. In the world of "OMG LOOK HOW HORRIBLE THIS WORK IS" the above posted pictures simply aren't that bad, IMO.

I know you are looking for drama. Please do not detract from the thread.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Dude are you kidding me?? Your not really an electrician are you?


----------



## Mike S. (Jan 18, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Dude are you kidding me?? Your not really an electrician are you?


It really depends how you define the term "Electrician".

As I said, it's one of the better "This is done wrong" pictures.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Mike S. said:


> Honestly, I don't see a problem. Concealing junction boxes is a design and convenience issue, not a safety issue, therefore it shouldn't be against code............. .


This gets my vote for 'Dumb Post of the Week". :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike S. (Jan 18, 2011)

480sparky said:


> This gets my vote for 'Dumb Post of the Week". :thumbsup:


Check back in the Off Topic forum in a few minutes, I'm making a thread that will probably take the cake.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Mike S. said:


> I know you are looking for drama. Please do not detract from the thread.


I have never been accused of that and there is a very long list of words.. some of them banned.. that have been directed toward me.. :whistling2:


----------



## Mike S. (Jan 18, 2011)

B4T said:


> I have never been accused of that and there is a very long list of words.. some of them banned.. that have been directed toward me.. :whistling2:


Again, this post of your has nothing to do with the topic. As usual you are trying to derail things into some type of childish argument because you like the drama. Please stop.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Mike is allowed his personal opinion but I sure hope he doesn't wire like that.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Well it helpd if the splices are connected properly , his three way did'nt work from the day Stupid concealed this box. And yes I reconcealed a deep 1900 box, but I spliced two new 14/3 MC cables to the existing 14/3 bxs that were there and made my color changes in the accesible ceiling box. Only a jackass would conceal a splice box with switch loops and feeds traveler swaps.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Don't bury boxes, it's too easy to do it right and not only that it makes you look like a dumbass.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Guys who use a 1900 box and three collars for two bx cables and one romex cable is stupid. Guys who bury said box is stupid. Guy who buries a 4x 10" junction box w/ screwed up three way splices are stupid. Get the picture Lesko?


How can people do that, come on!!! Not even a HO or a cheap Mexican hack would do that.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Josue said:


> How can people do that, come on!!! Not even a HO or a cheap Mexican hack would do that.


Yes they would.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> Yes they would.


Now this is "seeing in order to believe"


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Josue said:


> Now this is "seeing in order to believe"


I have seen and I believe.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> I have seen and I believe.


you are very incredulous man!!!
:laughing:


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Josue said:


> How can people do that, come on!!! Not even a HO or a cheap Mexican hack would do that.


You have not seen the work your fellow countrymen do up here.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

FK this thread, and FK lesko! Both are dildos.

~Matt


----------



## Mike S. (Jan 18, 2011)

Who is Lesko?


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

egads said:


> You have not seen the work your fellow countrymen do up here.


:laughing::laughing:

You should see the work my fellow countrymen do down here!!!!!!!!


haha. Utter garbage. 
There are a few good electricians down here.


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Josue said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> You should see the work my fellow countrymen do down here!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I have. In a five star resort.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

egads said:


> I have. In a five star resort.


WOW.......


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Mike S has taken the short bus off into the sunset and I never got to ask him why I am a Troll..


----------

